# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Բնակության հաշվառման վայրի փոփոխություն

## Chuk

Ովքեր որ անցել են սրանով, կպատմե՞ք, թե ինչ հարցեր կարող են առաջանալ բնակության հաշվառման վայրի փոփոխության ժամանակ, դա ո՞նց է արվում, ու՞ր են գնում, ի՞նչ փաստաթղթեր են պետք. վճար կա՞, թե՞ չկա և այլն:

Ենթադրենք ես հիմա պատրաստվում եմ հաշվառման վայց փոխեմ: Որքան հասկանում եմ, պետք է գնամ անձնագրային ու իմ հետ պետք  է լինի այն բնակարանի սեփականատերը, ում տանը հաշվառվելու եմ: Այդքանը բավական է: Ի՞նչ փաստաթղթեր պետք է տանեմ: Զինկոմիսարիատ կարո՞ղ է ինձ ուղարկեն:

Մի խոսքով, ինչ գիտեք, գրեք, խնդրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ճիշտն ասած հարցերիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում ինչի՞ համար ես փոխում։ Ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում եթե հինը մնա, բայց դու այդտեղ չապրես։ Միայն քվեարկելու համար պիտի գաս այդտեղ։ Էդ էլ Երևանի մասշտաբներում մեծ խնդիր չի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած հարցերիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում ինչի՞ համար ես փոխում։ Ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում եթե հինը մնա, բայց դու այդտեղ չապրես։ Միայն քվեարկելու համար պիտի գաս այդտեղ։ Էդ էլ Երևանի մասշտաբներում մեծ խնդիր չի։


Եքա խնդիր ա, Ներս, ամբողջ մի հարկի տարբերություն  :Jpit: 
Դե եթե պարզվի, որ քաշքշոցի հետ կապված չի, ինչի՞ չփոխենք, ես ու կինս հաշվառվենք էն բնակարանում, որտեղ ապրում ենք: Հասկանում եմ, որ կարող ենք և չփոխել, բայց ամեն դեպքում:

Իսկ հարցերի պատասխանները կարող են նաև ուրիշներին էլ պիտանի լինել, էնպես որ եթե իմացողներ կան, թող գրեն:

----------

Ներսես_AM (31.07.2013)

----------


## hixos

Մի քիչ երկարա, բայց կարծում եմ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կգտնվեն http://www.arlis.am/DocumentView.aspx?DocID=82486

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013), Jarre (31.07.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Արտ, ես երկու տարի առաջ մի քանի անգամ ստիպված եղա փոխել։ Ես կատարել եմ հետևյալ քայլերը։

1) «Ժեկից» տան սեփականատերը վերցնում ա տվյալ բնակարանում գրանցվածների ցուցակը
2) Ոստիկանության անձնագրային բաժանմունքում տան սեփականատիրոջ հետ գնում եք, դիմում եք գրում ձեր գրանցման մասին։ Այնտեղ հարկավոր ա նաև ներկայացնել տան սեփականության վկայականը։
3) Արական սեռի ներկայացուցչին ինչ որ փաստաթուղթ են տալիս, որով պիտի ներկայանաս զինկոմիսարիատ ու էնտեղ ստանաս իրանց ստորագրությունը ու կնքը։ Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում իրանք արդեն միանգամից էնտեղ էտ թղթի հիման վրա փոխում են հաշվառմանդ հասցեն։
4) Այդ փաստաթուղթը հետ ես տանում անձնագրային բաժանմունք և անձնագրիդ հետ մեկտեղ թողնում ես իրենց մոտ։ Նույն օրը կամ մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում ստանում ես անձնագիրդ նոր գրանցման հասցեով։

Հայավարիական ՀԳ կամ հայեցի ՀԳ՝ եթե ծանոթ ունես կարող ես մի օրվա մեջ էս ամբողջ գործընթացը անել։

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես որ անձագիրս փոխում էի (ժամկետը լրացել էր), որոշեցի միանգամից գրանցվեմ էն հասցեում, որտեղ վարձով ենք ապրում։ Առանց սեփականության իրավունքի, փաստացի բնակության հասցեով գրանցեցին դարձա Երևանցի։ Արդեն չեմ հիշում թե ինչ թղթեր էին ուզել, բայց շատ արագ, առանց ավելորդ քաշքշուկի արեցին։ Ամենաերկարը տևեց զինկոմիսարիատից գործերը Երևան բերելը։
Տանտերը սկի տեղյակ էլ չէր, որ ես իրա տան վրա եմ գրանցվել։ Էնքան որ թաղայինից կամ համատիրությունից ճշտել էին, որ իսկականից էդ տանն եմ բնակվում ու վերջ։

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013), keyboard (31.07.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Ճիշտն ասած հարցերիդ չեմ կարող պատասխանել։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում ինչի՞ համար ես փոխում։ Ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում եթե հինը մնա, բայց դու այդտեղ չապրես։ Միայն քվեարկելու համար պիտի գաս այդտեղ։ Էդ էլ Երևանի մասշտաբներում մեծ խնդիր չի։


էլի հարցեր կան: Օրինակ - ինչ-որ ծանուցումներ ուղարկվում են գրանցման հասցեով, ասենք արագության գերազանցման տուգանքի, դու էլ փղի ականջում քնած ես ու էտ հասցեով էլ մարդ չի ապրում որ քեզ տեղյակ պահի: Տուգանքդ եռապատկվում ա ու էտ վախտ արդեն լրիվ շահգրգռված քեզ գտնում են: Բաավականին անկետաներում հիմա գրանցման հասցե և բնակության հասցե առանձին կետերով հանդես են գալիս, բայց......
Սովետի ժամանակ գրանցման անհրաժեշտ առաջին պայմանը բավարար բնակ մակերեսի առկայությունն էր, ամուսնություն և երեխաներ դեպքում խնդիր չկար, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում շատ մեծ կաշառքներով էր արվում - խնամակալություն, առաջին կարգի հարազատ... ու էլի ինչ որ բաներ ձևակերպելով: Գրանցված բոլոր անձիք էլ հավասար իրավունքներ ունեին 




> Ես որ անձագիրս փոխում էի (ժամկետը լրացել էր), որոշեցի միանգամից գրանցվեմ էն հասցեում, որտեղ վարձով ենք ապրում։ Առանց սեփականության իրավունքի, փաստացի բնակության հասցեով գրանցեցին դարձա Երևանցի։ Արդեն չեմ հիշում թե ինչ թղթեր էին ուզել, բայց շատ արագ, առանց ավելորդ քաշքշուկի արեցին։ Ամենաերկարը տևեց զինկոմիսարիատից գործերը Երևան բերելը։
> Տանտերը սկի տեղյակ էլ չէր, որ ես իրա տան վրա եմ գրանցվել։ Էնքան որ թաղայինից կամ համատիրությունից ճշտել էին, որ իսկականից էդ տանն եմ բնակվում ու վերջ։


Jarre-ի ու քո գրածի մեջ բավականին իրար չբռնող պահեր կան: Միգուցե՞ տարբեր ժանակաշրջաններից է գալիս: Հիմա պարզ եղավ - ընտրությունների ժամանակ էն խեղճ կինը ոնց էր զարմացած, որ  տասնը քանի հոգի իր մի փոքր բնակարանում գրանցված էին ու ինքն էլ անտեղյակ էր: Ամեն դեպքում մի  հարց- իսկ տանտերը նույն ձևով առանց քո իմանալու կարա՞ քեզ գրանցումից հանել:
Չուկ, կինս մի հասցե, ես այլ, բնակվում ենք երրորդ հասցեում: Միակ անհարմարությունը, որ տեղեկանքներ պետք լինելու դեպքում, կամ նմանատիպ այլ հարցերի դեպքում- մի հատ ինքն ա առանձին գնում իրա տարածաշրջան մի հատ ես :Քո դեպքում եթե իրոք մի հարկի հարց ա - նույն տարածաշրջանում եք, էտ խնդիրն էլ չկա ու այդ պահով Ներսեսի հետ համամիտ եմ: Հնագիստ ու եջանիկ -փոխադարձ սերն ու հարգանքը լրիվ բավարար են դրա համար-   :Drinks:   :Վարդ:  ապրեք ձեր համար:

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013), Jarre (31.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (31.07.2013)

----------


## Gayl

Իսկ ծառայության ժամանակ հնարավոր է?:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կինս մի հասցե, ես այլ, բնակվում ենք երրորդ հասցեում: Միակ անհարմարությունը, որ տեղեկանքներ պետք լինելու դեպքում, կամ նմանատիպ այլ հարցերի դեպքում- մի հատ ինքն ա առանձին գնում իրա տարածաշրջան մի հատ ես :Քո դեպքում եթե իրոք մի հարկի հարց ա - նույն տարածաշրջանում եք, էտ խնդիրն էլ չկա ու այդ պահով Ներսեսի հետ համամիտ եմ: Հնագիստ ու եջանիկ -փոխադարձ սերն ու հարգանքը լրիվ բավարար են դրա համար-    ապրեք ձեր համար:


Ոնց-որ փոշմանելու եմ էդ մտքից, կամ էլ թողնեմ անձնագիրս փոխելու ժամանակ: Դե ինքս պիտի որ որևէ տեխնիկական խնդիր չունենամ: Հաշվառվածս բնակարանից փաստացի բնակարանս տարբերվում ա ընդամենը մի հարկով ու մի համարով, որտեղ որ հաշվառված եմ, ծնողներս ու եղբայրս են բնակվում: Այսինքն ըստ էության ինչ տիպի նամակ, հաղորդագրություն, տուգանք ու որևէ բան էլ գա, մեկ է, էլի «մեր» տուն ա գալիս: Ուղղակի մտածում էի, որ եթե արագ գործընթաց ա, կարելի ա անել, ինչ կա որ: Բայց վայենկոմատ գնալ, հետո էլի գալ... բիձնում եմ, տենց բաների զահլա չունեմ:

Ժող, մի հարց էլ, որ էլի կարող ա մյուսներին էլ հետաքրքրի. ենթադրենք ամեն դեպքում փոխեցի բնակության վայրը, տարբեր կազմակերպությունների հետ կնքված ու գործող պայմանագրերի թարմացման անհրաժեշտություն կծագի՞: Ասենք աշխատավայր, բանկի պլաստիկ քարտ, հաշիվ, վարկային պայմանագիր և այլն: Էս հարցը ինձնից դուրս քննարկենք, իմ դեպքում ոնց հասկանում եմ, էդ բացարձակ խնդիր չի, իսկ ընդհանրապե՞ս:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ծառայության ժամանակ հնարավոր է?:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության անցնող մարդիկ «ավտոմատ» հանվում են իրենց գրանցման վայրից ու գրանցվում այն զորամասի վրա, որտեղ ծառայում են: Ծառայության ընթացքում իրենց հաշվառման վայրը հենց զորամասն ա լինում:

Իսկ պայմանագրային ծինծառայողների համար կարծում եմ որ լրիվ նույնն ա, ինչ մնացած քաղաքացիների համար:

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց-որ փոշմանելու եմ էդ մտքից, կամ էլ թողնեմ անձնագիրս փոխելու ժամանակ: Դե ինքս պիտի որ որևէ տեխնիկական խնդիր չունենամ: Հաշվառվածս բնակարանից փաստացի բնակարանս տարբերվում ա ընդամենը մի հարկով ու մի համարով, որտեղ որ հաշվառված եմ, ծնողներս ու եղբայրս են բնակվում: Այսինքն ըստ էության ինչ տիպի նամակ, հաղորդագրություն, տուգանք ու որևէ բան էլ գա, մեկ է, էլի «մեր» տուն ա գալիս: Ուղղակի մտածում էի, որ եթե արագ գործընթաց ա, կարելի ա անել, ինչ կա որ: Բայց վայենկոմատ գնալ, հետո էլի գալ... բիձնում եմ, տենց բաների զահլա չունեմ:
> 
> Ժող, մի հարց էլ, որ էլի կարող ա մյուսներին էլ հետաքրքրի. ենթադրենք ամեն դեպքում փոխեցի բնակության վայրը, տարբեր կազմակերպությունների հետ կնքված ու գործող պայմանագրերի թարմացման անհրաժեշտություն կծագի՞: Ասենք աշխատավայր, բանկի պլաստիկ քարտ, հաշիվ, վարկային պայմանագիր և այլն: Էս հարցը ինձնից դուրս քննարկենք, իմ դեպքում ոնց հասկանում եմ, էդ բացարձակ խնդիր չի, իսկ ընդհանրապե՞ս:



Արտ, Նատայինը ես փոխեցի, որտև երեխայի խնամքի նպաստը ստանալու համար ինքն ու Էլինան պիտի նույն հասցեում գրանցված լինեին, բայց ոչ պապիս տարա որպես  սեփականատեր, ոչ էլ ավելորդ քաշքշուկ: Հազար դրամ վճարեցի, ասեցին, որ գործը կփոխանցեն տարածքային ոստիկանության բաժին, որ թաղայինը գա ու մի հոգի հարևաններից ստորագրի, որ Նատան փաստացի ապրում ա մեր տանը: Ասեցին մաքսիմում տաս օր կտևի, բայց քանի որ ինձ հաջորդ օրն էր պետք, հայավարի քաղմասին զանգով մի օրում արեցի:
Եթե էդ հայավարի գործոնը հանենք, առանց ավելորդ քաշաքշուկի տասը օորւմ կստանաս:

Երկրորդ պարբերության հետ կապված էլ ասեմ որ ոչ, իմ ՍՊԸ-ն իրավաբանական հասցեով մասիվում ա, ես գրանցումով վաբշե Երևանից չեմ, գործունեությունս վաբշե Երևանում չի   :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մի հատ խնդիր կա, էն էլ խնդիր չի էդքան, ինչքան որ անհարմարություն, պետք ա նապկին բնակավայրում ապրողներին զգուշացնել, որ քեզ եկած փոստային նամակները հետ չուղարկեն  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (31.07.2013)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության անցնող մարդիկ «ավտոմատ» հանվում են իրենց գրանցման վայրից ու գրանցվում այն զորամասի վրա, որտեղ ծառայում են: Ծառայության ընթացքում իրենց հաշվառման վայրը հենց զորամասն ա լինում:
> 
> Իսկ պայմանագրային ծինծառայողների համար կարծում եմ որ լրիվ նույնն ա, ինչ մնացած քաղաքացիների համար:


Չէ իմ դեպքում տենց բան չկա ուղղակի մտածում եմ կարողա վայենկոմից թույլ չտան:

----------


## Rammstein

Լավ ա գուգլեցի ու էս թեման գտա, թե չէ «Հարցրու այստեղ»-ում էի գրում:  :Jpit: 

Սենց հարց ունեմ: Եթե ես պատրաստվում եմ գրանցման վայրս փոխել ու գրանցվել իմ (միայն իմ) սեփականությունը հանդիսացող բնակարանում (բայց էդտեղ չեմ բնակվում), ինձ պե՞տք ա համատիրությունից ինչ-որ թուղթ: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ թուղթ ա պետք: Եթե ոչ, ապա ուղղակի վեր կենամ, սեփականության վկայականս վերցնեմ, գնամ տարածքի անձնագրային բաժին, հերիք ա՞:


Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում`ինչի՞ պիտի պետական հաշվառման համար համատիրությունից թուղթ պահանջեն, երբ որ համատիրությունը պետական կառույց չի:

----------


## Rammstein

Մեկ էլ, որպես հավելում, նշեմ, որ.
1. Անձնագրիս ժամկետն էլ 6 օրից լրանում ա,
2. Պիտի որ մոտ ժամանակներս գնամ զինգրքույկ ստանալու (ասել էին մարտ ամսին կտան):

Հիմա չգիտեմ` որի՞ց սկսեմ, գրանցումի՞ց, անձնագրի՞ց (կամ էս երկուսն իրար հետ, եթե հնարավոր լինի), թե՞ զինգրքույկից:

----------

